# Wanting pictures of the Scandinavian puppy lion clip



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

This site should help:

Poodles in Scandinavia - Welcome


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there's a few on groomers.net too, namely I'm using THIS link as reference at the moment as I plan Paris' scandinavian puppy lion trim, as well as creating another felt poodle in that trim too. lol!

I can't use snap on combs on paris' rear very well though, she has seriously pointy hip bones that I scissor it and take it nearly to the skin on the hip bones so that the rest is levelled out as short as possible! lol. The top of her rear (apart from her hip bones) is probably a little longer than a 4F in length, maybe a 5/8"? I would prefer to be able to go quite a bit shorter though, it's just her hips prevent that!

I do use a 5F on the back side of her back legs, but the entire rest of her rear is scissored to fit the shape I want. lol

As Sagan is a pup though, it'll possibly be a case of seeing how it goes and how his structure is as to how short you can go easily! I'd start with a half inch snap on comb along the top of his rear end, and a 4F on the back side of his legs. you want to scissor the rest long anyway...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you both, that helps a bunch. I'm sure it will look pretty goofy my first time but it grows back and then I can just try again. I really love the lion puppy cut over the puppy cut we use here..

Would it be a horrible amount of trouble if you kind of document what you do on Paris and post it on the forums or send it to me on facebook? I'd love to see how you eventually do her lion clip and the steps you go through to achieve the look.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

FD definatly document- i'm hoping to get puppy into this clip too as she grows up until we hit coat change- i love it (course if i get lost i'll take her to my groomer friend *L*)


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are two of young pups in this clip

Welcome to Kennel Huffish
Welcome to Kennel Huffish

I think he is about 1 and half in this pic or a little bit younger 
Welcome to Kennel Huffish

This is the clip full grown

Welcome to Kennel Huffish

If you scroll through this Welcome to Kennel Huffish
you can see lots of nice Scandinavian puppy clips 

Canmoy's Radiant - Poodles in Scandinavia

This is a hard clip to get correctly and I would not use any clippers just use scissors.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well Paris is semi already in it right now, cos she was in the desi before so I've already got the line I want to follow, I'm just basically keeping her ass trimmed down as both her jacket and the shaved band grow out! I will take pics when I next groom her though, to show how we're going...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Well..I did it (kind of). It's not perfect by any means but i'm happy with it as a first attempt. I need to scissor it up a bit and i'll see if I can get some photos posted today.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Eh..i'm not finished scissoring yet, i was in a hurry today at work and this is all I had time to do. I'll work on it more maybe tomorrow..i'm pooped for now.

I also received an isle of dogs sample pack at work today..tried some of the stuff on Sagan when I gave him a bath..it's fantastic. We may end up ordering quite a few things.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gotta love the IOD stuff  I love how it smells. 

Sagan is looking very nice.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's my boy Pompadour!! he just need to grow more hair.


----------

